# No activity split hive after 2 days



## e2_sla (Apr 28, 2014)

Did a split on Sunday with a new queen and two full frames of brood and larvae and a frame of honey with empty extruded frames as well. Added syrup inside feeder.

As of this afternoon no activity at all. I know they can do stuff inside until queen is free, and there was pollen/honey and syrup inside. So will give it another couple of days and then look and see if queen is free and laying or not.

I hope so, but this is not abnormal is it? Especially with stores inside of split. 

Thoughts would be greatly appreciated. 

Erik


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Normal for a new nuc. Check the queen as usual.


----------



## e2_sla (Apr 28, 2014)

Roger that, will give till Thursday afternoon or so and check that will be five days, do not want to bother the new hive much so as to make them reject queen... hope they take off... should be a good hive is so, great stock for Lauri Miller in Roy WA> been wanting to try some of her queens..

Erik


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

If the flying bees all went back and the others not oriented and food inside, they might not show much activity. I had two nucs raising queens in a divided 10 frame box and one side got busy right away and the other seemed a bit slow but both queens laid well. I cant remember how I chose the frames i put in so I might have given one a lot of newer or older capped brood compared to the other.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

If the split was left in the same yard as the parent hive, it is likely that all the foragers (field bees) returned to the parent hive. Even with re-orientation techniques a majority return home out of habit. Activity will be slow until house bees mature to foragers. This is the main reason I always move splits 2 miles or more. They grow much faster.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You should always take drift into account. If you make the split in the same yard, this usually means shaking extra bees into the hive at the new location or having both hives at a new location just to the side of the original location.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I like big 4 frame splits they have what it take to get off and running. My spring 4 frames splits are now 2 deeps busting at the seams with bees, pulled some honey from most of them, just incredible how well they did.

Two frames of bees could be vulnerable to robbing.

If you have the resources I would give them two more frames of brood and watch how quick they grow.

With winter just around the corner what's your target size for wintering?


----------



## e2_sla (Apr 28, 2014)

I will consider adding a few more frames to the split, so they have additional bees and brood to come. The two frames of brood I moved over had some larvae and also almost full of capped brood. Not sure on age of capped brood, but should be hatching in a week or so I hope, as that will be two weeks after moving over.

checked today and the marked queen is out and about, I suspect a few more days to start laying.. I will supplement with my laying worker hive by shaking them off out front, move new hive over as they have not been out and about, and then foragers from worker laying hive should supplement that hive. 

They are taking syrup, there is pollen inside the hive with the frame of honey I moved over to them and pollen was around the brood frames on the edges. Going to give them some pollen patty to see if they take or not. 

Should be fun to watch and I hope the do well and grow strong.


----------

